# Casting question



## pitonboy (Oct 7, 2013)

I am familiar with stabilization, but don't know much about casting. I was wondering who might do this work professionally, and which of the members here might do some casting for $ or wood. Thanks


----------



## Sprung (Oct 7, 2013)

I've only ever seen pictures of his work - and they definitely make me drool - but Chris (forum name: justturnin) is spoken of very highly and his work is superb. I'd say he's the go to guy if you want top notch casting work done, and it seems like he'll cast anything he can fit into a mold!


----------



## healeydays (Oct 7, 2013)

What kind of wood and what are you looking to have done?


----------



## pitonboy (Oct 7, 2013)

At this point mostly Australian burls. I have a beautiful piece of Jarrah burl that had to many small voids to use as a knife handle


----------



## justturnin (Oct 8, 2013)

The main deal before sending to be cast by whomever you chose to do it is make sure the are clean, dry and free of any wax. Some may do this for you but it is a pain so they may charge a pretty penny for those add on services.


----------



## healeydays (Oct 8, 2013)

Also discuss up front what you want done, such as type of material (ie opaque vs solid etc) and colors you are looking to get done with what wood.


----------



## pitonboy (Oct 8, 2013)

Chris: Is it true that you offer this as a service? If so, do you prefer getting the wood before or after sabilization (or is stabilization still necessary? How would I arrange for you to do a batch?

Ben


----------

